# Brake lights



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

I went to crank my 92 Sentra Sunday evening dead as a doornail battery had 3.2 volts WTF!After charging all day on the trickle charger all day reinstalled the battery crank right up walking back to look up the shed I noticed the brake lights were still on I depressed and jiggled the pedal still on so i pulled the fuse. Am I assuming the brake switch is the culprit?It's probably original.


----------



## euroke23 (Sep 5, 2017)

that would be the best place to start also take a multimeter to it and see if you have a fault to ground


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

euroke23 said:


> that would be the best place to start also take a multimeter to it and see if you have a fault to ground


It was the plastic tab on the pedal itself had broken off on the right side of the pedal i found the other half and stuck it back in an boom brakes lights working like they should.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That happens a lot as they get old. You can get a new plastic stopper from Nissan for around $10.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> That happens a lot as they get old. You can get a new plastic stopper from Nissan for around $10.


Excellent thank you!


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

I notice when installing new brake button the clutch has a similar setup however now wire at all running to the switch is this normal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Somebody may have disconnected it to jump the switch. If the clutch switch is working, you should not be able to start the vehicle unless the clutch is depressed to the floor. If you can start the vehicle (do it with the trans in neutral) without depressing the clutch pedal, the clutch switch has been bypassed.


----------

